# lavorare presso il cliente



## Tulipano

¡Hola!
¿Cómo puedo decir...?
"Trabajo en una empresa pero no en la oficina central, sino "presso" cliente"

Gracias


----------



## irene.acler

Hola. ¿En qué sentido "presso il cliente"? ¿Con el cliente?


----------



## Tulipano

*V*uol dire che non lavoro nella sede principale della mia società, ma che sono dislocata in un altra sede (che appartiene ad uno dei clienti della mia società)*.*


----------



## irene.acler

Ah, ok. Quindi si tratta di una filiale tipo? Forse potresti dire "no en la oficina central, sino en una filial perteneciente al cliente". Non so, è solo un'idea. Aspettiamo qualche hispanohablante.


----------



## Schenker

Hace poco leí en una lección que "presso" puede significar "en casa de", en este caso podría ser "en la oficina de", pero tampoco estoy seguro.


----------



## Neuromante

No creo que se refiera a una filial si no directamente en la oficina de otra empresa, quizás como asesora económica o legal. Si el cliente tiene un volumen de movimientos muy grandes es posible que haya que estar pendientes tanto tiempo de él que sea aconsejable desviar a un empleado.


¿Quizás "En sede externa"?


----------



## Tulipano

Puede ser...
entonces...
no trabajo en la oficina central, sino en sede externa


----------



## coolbrowne

Ciao,
Guarda che così il "presso il cliente " è totalmente perso (oppure, si è perso il _presso_) 





Tulipano said:


> no trabajo en la oficina central, sino en sede externa


Invece
Non lavoro en la oficina central, sino en la oficina (las instalaciones) *del cliente*​L'alternativa (las instalaciones) sarebbe soltanto per il caso en che "oficina" no si applichi, per esempio: domicilio, officina (IT, si capisce )

Saluti


----------



## chlapec

No se trata de una *franquicia*, ¿verdad?

RAE:
*2. *f. Concesión de derechos de explotación de un producto, actividad o nombre comercial, otorgada por una empresa a una o varias personas en una zona determinada.


----------



## coolbrowne

chlapec said:


> No se trata de una *franquicia*, ¿verdad?


¡Verdad! No es franquicia (concesión)

Tal vez le ayude saber que "presso il cliente", en francés, es "chez le client"

Sé que este foro es exclusivamente italiano-español pero, si un poquito (chiquitito) de francés ayuda... 

Saludos


----------



## chlapec

coolbrowne said:


> ¡Verdad! No es franquicia (concesión)
> 
> Tal vez le ayude saber que "presso il cliente", en francés, es "chez le client"
> 
> Sé que este foro es exclusivamente italiano-español pero, si un poquito (chiquitito) de francés ayuda...
> 
> Saludos


 
Muchas gracias, cool!. En este caso, conocía el significado de *presso* (también en francés), pero, como español (o como profano en materia comercial, o ambos), no acierto a comprender como una empresa trabaja "presso il cliente". Al principio, estaba seguro que se trataba de la expresión española "de cara al cliente" (en el sentido de cerca de, como presso il mare), pero el autor del thread ya ha dicho que no se trata de eso.
Yo espero impaciente la resolución, porque no soy capaz de ver el contexto

A ver. ¿"En las dependencias de una empresa cliente"? ¿Algo así?


----------



## coolbrowne

chlapec said:


> A ver. ¿"En las dependencias de una empresa cliente"? ¿Algo así?


Creo que sí, pero fíjate que el cliente puede no ser una *empresa* (por ejemplo, una residencia privada)


----------



## Tulipano

*E*n mi caso, el cliente es otra empresa.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Yo tengo un par de colegas en esta situación y suelen decir "trabajo para/en XXX (nombre de la empresa), pero estoy con un cliente" o "mi empresa es XXX pero trabajo en un cliente". A veces son algo más explícitos "trabajo en XXX pero es un cliente, mi empresa es XXXX".

También es muy buena la que dijo coolbrown: "Non lavoro en la oficina central, sino en la oficina (las instalaciones) *del cliente"*

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Tulipano

¡Muchas Gracias!
¡Estas soluciones me gustan muchisimo!


----------



## irene.acler

Antpax said:


> También es muy buena la que dijo coolbrown: "Non lavoro en la oficina central, sino en la oficina (las instalaciones) *del cliente"*


 
¿Esa frase la has puesto en italiano o en español (o en itañol )?


----------



## Antpax

irene.acler said:


> ¿Esa frase la has puesto en italiano o en español (o en itañol )?


 
Ja, ja. Tienes razón. Copié directamente la de cool (es que uno es un poco vago ), y como las dudas eran para la segunda parte no lo cambié . La verdad es que lo de "sede central" lo obviaría.

Saluti.

Ant


----------



## coolbrowne

irene.acler said:


> ¿Esa frase la has puesto en italiano o en español (o en itañol )?


Grazie Irene. 

Ha ragione *Antpax*. Sono stato io a introdurre l'_itañol_ . Mea culpa...


----------



## irene.acler

Ejej, no te preocupes..mejor dicho, no os preocupéis


----------

